# Official US colors



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

Rootan colors


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Official US colors (Conejo GTI)*

Are these the same colors offered on the Chysler and Dodge variants or unique to VW? Also, on the Routan Exterior Gallery at VW.com they have a wicked orange looking color? Guess that one won't make it?
http://www.vw.com/routan/galle...ior/2


_Modified by MoreA4 at 2:26 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Official US colors (MoreA4)*

no sorry


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Official US colors (Conejo GTI)*

Yawn.








I want Sunburst Orange or Marathon Blue!!!











_Modified by vwbugstuff at 11:23 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official US colors (vwbugstuff)*

My wife wants brown... 
At least black/grey is available on the base model, that's her second choice. We were looking at the Honda Odyssey. But you have to get the EX-L in order to get black, $32k and tan leather interior BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Official US colors (Conejo GTI)*

Will both leather and cloth be available for the interiors? I really don't like leather.....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official US colors (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_Will both leather and cloth be available for the interiors? I really don't like leather.....

oooh didn't think of that one. I hope it doesn't come with that crappy pleather that's in the new passats.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Official US colors (InSaNeBoY)*

The leather that was in the auto show prototype was very, very nice. I'm just not a big "leather" fan.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official US colors (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_The leather that was in the auto show prototype was very, very nice. I'm just not a big "leather" fan.

I'm sure it was fine, I'm not a fan of leather either. I'm more concerned that they might only offer pleather and leather with no cloth option as they do with the B6 Passat. (this has, in part, kept us from considering buying a B6 wagon even though we've had B3, B4 and B5.5 wagons)


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Official US colors (InSaNeBoY)*

The SEL gets Nappa leather
I got the price sheet mailed to me at home.
I'll scan it tonight and post under the US pricing discussion.


----------



## finalapproach (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Official US colors (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_Rootan colors


















It's actually spelled Routan. No offense.


----------



## Canadian Wagen (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official US colors (tjweiland)*

Yeah there is cloth offered, the Nappa leather is really nice and soft and supple to touch (I would know i work in the factory that makes all the seats... and i can vouch that the seat quality is easily a thousand times better than the chrysler ones, so much so that now chrysler is actually coming back and complaining why the chrysler seats werent built like the volkswagen ones before!) and it comes in the nice beige color in the picture. Theres also a lite shale (grey) color and a slate (darker grey) in the vinyl, which is nice and smooth where the chrysler version has a grain in it. Then for the cloth theres both grey colors, each with a different style of a center patern and theres a light brown color with the same style of inset as the light grey cloth version. This cloth is WAYYYY nicer than the chyslers, its alot smoother (more like the MK3 golf my dad used to have...). These seats are a lot more heavily bolstered than the chrysler ones are which has made building them slightly more difficult... So rest assured they seat quailty isnt as bad as other VW's we've had (the MK3's drivers side bolsters crushed and the vinyl in our B5 passat is just standing up horribly...) and should make most minivan buyers very very happy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official US colors (Canadian Wagen)*

How 'bout that. Another positive review of the Routan.....first hand! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the insider information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. #1 Sorry for the sarcasm.







I couldn't resist. There just seems to be so much negativity for a vehicle that most of us haven't even sat in nor driven. It's just amazing to read the comments. Sure...I'd love a German-built 6MT TDI Microbus for around $30K US, but I'm a realist: It's just _NOT GOING TO HAPPEN_!








p.s. #2 Pictures please!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official US colors (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Oh I'll be checking one out once they're on dealer lots. Think I'll be stopping in to see the sportwagon this week since I have some time off..
Buying on though, not in the cards anymore.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Official US colors (Conejo GTI)*

The colors on the Routan build site are:
Calla Lily White
Blonde Maple
Mercury Silver
Antigua Blue
Atlantic Blue
Nocturne Black
Pomegranate Red
Interior colors are:
Aero Grey
Gobi Beige
Ceylon Beige for the SEL
Aero Grey only for the S


----------

